# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Panda Antivirus 2008

## Ultima Weapon

According to your Nov. Test Results. Panda has improved & has become a leader in suspicious behaviour detection. So it made me want to test their new PANDA antivirus 2008 cos I respect your results very much.


The *new Panda Antivirus 2008* is the easiest-to-use protection for your computer. Just install it and forget about all viruses, spyware and online fraud. And you hardly have to lift a finger, so you can chat, share photos and videos with friends, read your favorite blogs or simply surf the Web, with complete peace of mind. And it's so light, you won't even notice it.

Includes:
    - Antivirus 
- AntiSpyware 
- AntiPhishing 
- AntiRootkit

Panda uses Signatures , Heuretics & Suspicious behaviour detecion as explained by *TruPrevent Technologies* detect unknown viruses and intruders *by analyzing the behavior* or activities of the programs that are running on the computer. By checking which programs are carrying out potentially dangerous actions, *TruPrevent Technologies* can identify unknown viruses and block their actions.
 This process is completely reliable and doesn’t generate false alarms, degrade system performance or slow down the processes that are running.
 To sum up, *TruPrevent Technologies* work like a good detective, capable of identifying delinquents by observing their behavior, even if they don’t have a criminal record, and discreetly detaining them.
 This strategy, based on behavioral analysis, is what makes *TruPrevent Technologies* intelligent. They represent a leap forward compared to current reactive technologies or other existing technologies, such as heuristic.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 15 минут*

* Cpu & Memory Usage Consumption*

*PANDA ANTIVIRUS 2008*

*Idle time*
cpu usage 0%
PAVSRV51.EXE 6,852K
psCtrl.exe  3,296k
PsImSvc.exe  392

*Scanning max settings*
cpu usage 0-10%
PAVSRV51.EXE 6,852K
psCtrl.exe  3,296k
PsImSvc.exe  392
psimreal.exe 1568 k

*PANDA IS THE LIGHTEST ANTIVIRUS. It is lighter than nod32 v2.7*

Suprising isnt it!! & we thought all along that nod32v2.7 was the lightest probably because it is popular.

----------


## Sjoeii

And I know for a fact that the people over at Panda are much nicer than the people at ESET

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> And I know for a fact that the people over at Panda are much nicer than the people at ESET


ESET, when you go to their website they try to give an impression that nod32 is the ultimate antivrus & believe me they love bashing other vendor products becuase I used to be a fan of nod32.

----------


## Sjoeii

I know. They really love themselves. Typically American

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I know. They really love themselves. Typically American


Kinda weird ESET is slovakian but with American style habits. Kinda funny. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sjoeii

It is indeed

----------

